# Decompression Error -14 in GTA V



## Fifou_Raymond (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello ,
Guys i tried to instal GTA 5 but it don't work it launches for a second then writes " Decompression failed with error -14 " then 
" Unable to execute ( C:\Program Files(x86)\Grand Theft Auto V\Installers\Social Club v1.1.5.8 Setup.exe 
CreateProcess failed; code 267.
Reperotory name non-valide" 

HEEEELP ME PLEASE !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How'd you acquire the game What method did you purchase the game with? Steam?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Social Club v1.1.5.8 Setup.exe = pirated torrent


Thread closed.


----------

